# Torta rustica with green cauliflower and ham



## nonnapapera (Mar 22, 2011)

Take a look at this italian recepie also translated in english!


It's a torta rustica with cauliflower and ham! 



Let us know what you think about it


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 23, 2011)

nonnapapera said:


> Take a look at this italian recepie also translated in english!
> 
> 
> It's a torta rustica with cauliflower and ham!
> ...


It looks good, the translation interests me, Broccoli/Broccolo are cabbage flowers.


----------



## nonnapapera (Mar 26, 2011)

*Hi there
I googled a bit and found out a translation that fits better: not green** cauliflower but "broccolini" ... here is an image 




*


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## mkaylady (Mar 27, 2011)

nonnapapera said:


> *Hi there
> I googled a bit and found out a translation that fits better: not green** cauliflower but "broccolini" ... here is an image
> 
> 
> ...



Broccolini is a form of broccoli with long thin stems and smaller buds. I have seen it in the grocery store. Those pictured must have had the stems cut short.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2011)

You know, I would have thought that broccolini was the Italian word for broccolini. It sounds Italian, not English. To add to the confusion, broccolini is also known as rapini.


----------



## mkaylady (Mar 27, 2011)

taxlady said:


> You know, I would have thought that broccolini was the Italian word for broccolini. It sounds Italian, not English. To add to the confusion, broccolini is also known as rapini.



Rapini, or Broccoli Rabe as it is also called, is not the same thing as broccolini. Rapini is very bitter. Broccolini tastes the same as broccoli but shaped different. I think it is a hybrid or something like that.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2011)

mkaylady said:


> Rapini, or Broccoli Rabe as it is also called, is not the same thing as broccolini. Rapini is very bitter. Broccolini tastes the same as broccoli but shaped different. I think it is a hybrid or something like that.



I stand corrected. Should have checked. According to Broccolini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, "...it is a cross between broccoli and kai-lan, Chinese broccoli."


----------



## mkaylady (Mar 28, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I stand corrected. Should have checked. According to Broccolini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, "...it is a cross between broccoli and kai-lan, Chinese broccoli."



There you go. I knew it was a mixture of broccoli and something else but I didn't know what the something else was.


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 28, 2011)

i will be trying this soon, hmm or maybe this evening....i think i have...oh no i don't have flaky pastry..but i will get some next shopping trip...
looks delish!
thank you for sharing the recipe!


----------

